# Swagger Wagon



## Trekchick (Jul 2, 2012)

Toyota has a new series of commercials designed to make them a bit more Hip. 
I'll admit, I've thought about the Toyota Sienna with its AWD for my next ski car.  Nice features, roomy, AWD, ......
But as a mini van, it makes me think of the ski families from AZ.  
Carrie Vibert, this one's for you


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 2, 2012)

That ain't a wagon... it is a minivan. Wagons are cool. Minivans are not. You can't go all post post ironic hipster with a million dollar ad campaign and change that fact.


----------



## jlboyell (Jul 2, 2012)

nas was right, hip hop is dead


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 2, 2012)

C'mon I posted this in a light hearted tone.   While I agree its a minivan not a wagon, its a decent wagon and I thought the video was pretty fun to watch. 

On another note: 
Is hip hop dead?  I never paid attention to it in the first place.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a Sienna and love it.  It holds an incredible amount of stuff, important when you have two kids and four people's worth of equipment. It's really easy to put the rear seats down too.  I don't need a cool car to be cool, I just am.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 2, 2012)

FYI these ads are over a year old ...

My Subaru is in the shop for a fender bender I was in. Been driving a rental for a few weeks and the auto is driving me crazy. Need my 5 speed back. If they want to put a 5 speed in a mini-van I'd consider it. Until then I'm sticking to subi and VW manuals!


----------



## Philpug (Jul 3, 2012)

FWIW, we DO also have a wagon...2010 Jetta TDI SW. So we know cool wagons.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 3, 2012)

Coolest minivan I can think of is the Mazda5. I got passed by one the other day. Looks pretty good for a minivan and of course its got the zoom zoom.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 3, 2012)

The ads are pretty funny, and cleverly done- the others in the series are pretty good.

Getting a minivan, to me, says you've given up all hope and have resigned yourself to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next in a never ending series of painful lifeless dayswith only the prospect of maybe in 30 or 35 years time when your kids move out for the 3rd and final time having a chance to sit back, relax, and enjoy a day- a hope nearly completely overshadowed by the crushing fear that on that day you'll suddenly realize you've wasted your life and have nothing but a rusted out minivan to show for it.

If my car is too small to carry all my shit, then I've got too much shit to carry. And I only have 2 doors.

:beer:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> The ads are pretty funny, and cleverly done- the others in the series are pretty good.
> 
> Getting a minivan, to me, says you've given up all hope and have resigned yourself to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next in a never ending series of painful lifeless dayswith only the prospect of maybe in 30 or 35 years time when your kids move out for the 3rd and final time having a chance to sit back, relax, and enjoy a day- a hope nearly completely overshadowed by the crushing fear that on that day you'll suddenly realize you've wasted your life and have nothing but a rusted out minivan to show for it.
> 
> ...



Pretty grim.  Sure I haul the kids around in the mini-van but I still manage to ski almost everyday I'm off in the winter (plus taking my kids to ski with me on weekends) and play one of my guitars everyday I'm off work during the off season (I only average 1 day a week of guitar playing during ski season).  I can't complain about hauling everyone in the van down to the shore for a week of fun in the summer.  When I'm working I'm seeing the country and have lots of weekdays off to ski empty slopes while the kids are in school.  Yup, I've given up on life.


----------



## kickstand (Jul 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Getting a minivan, to me, says you've given up all hope and have resigned yourself to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next in a never ending series of painful lifeless dayswith only the prospect of maybe in 30 or 35 years time when your kids move out for the 3rd and final time having a chance to sit back, relax, and enjoy a day- a hope nearly completely overshadowed by the crushing fear that on that day you'll suddenly realize you've wasted your life and have nothing but a rusted out minivan to show for it.



When you have twins and have to haul pack-n-plays, strollers, toys, the Radio Flyer wagon, bags full of clothes, diapers, and other infant product, plus all your own crap, having a minivan is better than a sedan or wagon.  We could not have fit everything we needed into either of those when we trekked to PA when the kids were infants/toddlers.  Now that the kids are bigger - and we are resigned "to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next" - we are planning to get rid of the thing.

I thought getting a minivan was the lamest thing in the world when we got it, but it rides much nicer than I expected, and just being able to throw all your crap in the back and go is very nice.


----------



## jaja111 (Jul 3, 2012)

If Toyota is going to market a "wagon" they should be pushing the Venza as a great battle wagon than some crossover luxury hipster yuppie mobile.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## awf170 (Jul 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Getting a minivan, to me, says you've given up all hope and have resigned yourself to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next in a never ending series of painful lifeless dayswith only the prospect of maybe in 30 or 35 years time when your kids move out for the 3rd and final time having a chance to sit back, relax, and enjoy a day- a hope nearly completely overshadowed by the crushing fear that on that day you'll suddenly realize you've wasted your life and have nothing but a rusted out minivan to show for it.



Hah.  That just made my day.

And ERJ, everything said was tongue-in-cheek so no need to take offense (at least I think it was).


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 3, 2012)

awf170 said:


> Hah.  That just made my day.
> 
> And ERJ, everything said was tongue-in-cheek so no need to take offense (at least I think it was).




Indeed.

:beer:


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 3, 2012)

Mini vans AND wagons are practical family cars, not that there is anything wrong with that. In fact my wife has an Outback wagon, and it is nice to have the space. That said, not sure I would categorize either as "cool".


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 3, 2012)

As close to cool as a wagon can get, I think. 3 pedals and more horses than a stable full of My Little Ponies.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> The ads are pretty funny, and cleverly done- the others in the series are pretty good.
> 
> *Getting a minivan, to me, says you've given up all hope and have resigned yourself to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next in a never ending series of painful lifeless dayswith only the prospect of maybe in 30 or 35 years time when your kids move out for the 3rd and final time having a chance to sit back, relax, and enjoy a day- a hope nearly completely overshadowed by the crushing fear that on that day you'll suddenly realize you've wasted your life and have nothing but a rusted out minivan to show for it.
> 
> ...



This made me smile a little and wince a little. :wink:

My previous vehicle was a Jeep, in fact I had 4 in a row before I was pushed in the direction of getting the Yukon XL because we were doing work at the GM Dealer and GM was pushing the big rigs out the door uber cheap. 
I had the same feeling that you posted.....
Going from a jeep, which I thought was cool, to a Yukon XL (AKA Suburban) was making me [gasp] middle aged and sooooo uncool. 

sadly, I like the Yukon much more than I ever imagined.  When we have house guests and haul a bunch of skis, bikes, etc, its an awesome road trip vehicle.  
This was taken during our Mammoth trip last June full of skis, 4 mt bikes, grill, table, chairs........Oh Yeah, we had a good time!
255637_10150293768126138_575802_n.jpg


----------



## SkiFanE (Jul 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> The ads are pretty funny, and cleverly done- the others in the series are pretty good.
> 
> Getting a minivan, to me, says you've given up all hope and have resigned yourself to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next in a never ending series of painful lifeless dayswith only the prospect of maybe in 30 or 35 years time when your kids move out for the 3rd and final time having a chance to sit back, relax, and enjoy a day- a hope nearly completely overshadowed by the crushing fear that on that day you'll suddenly realize you've wasted your life and have nothing but a rusted out minivan to show for it.
> 
> ...



You bet it is!  I have 3 kids, a dog, and minivan.  Love that I have the chance to haul my 3 banshees and their friends all over creation, to me this is the enjoyable stuff of life.  Spent all of last week on 'staycation' hauling them and friends to beach, mini golf, mall....not possible with our wagon.  

I hated the thought of a minivan, but practicality prevailed, it is the BEST vehicle for us.  We have the Sienna AWD, love it, but hate it being a minivan lol.  But this is going to be our one/only minivan.

My wagon has shit the bed (lost 1st gear on it's second transmission...no more $ being spent on this thing), looking for a new car in the next few weeks.  Something AWD, decent mileage and reliable.  Like the CTS wagon, but too pricey.  Not going BMW again...so looking at every brand possible, no preconceived notions (which means maybe even trying out a Subaru...ugh...lol).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 3, 2012)

cool IS in the eye of the beholder and being a slave to anyone else's notion of just WHAT in hell that is is just friggen SAD. Get a Life , live your life and to hell with assigning your self worth to stuff  and it's management !Stuff is a short term satisfied , it'll never get ya there  !


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 3, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> cool IS in the eye of the beholder and being a slave to anyone else's notion of just WHAT in hell that is is just friggen SAD. Get a Life , live your life and to hell with assigning your self worth to stuff  and it's management !Stuff is a short term satisfied , it'll never get ya there  !


:beer:
FTW!!!

Here is another Toyota Commercial that is REALLY COOL!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 3, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> This made me smile a little and wince a little. :wink:



My work here is done!


----------



## Nick (Jul 3, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> The ads are pretty funny, and cleverly done- the others in the series are pretty good.
> 
> Getting a minivan, to me, says you've given up all hope and have resigned yourself to a life of drudgery hauling your kids from one overscheduled event to the next in a never ending series of painful lifeless dayswith only the prospect of maybe in 30 or 35 years time when your kids move out for the 3rd and final time having a chance to sit back, relax, and enjoy a day- a hope nearly completely overshadowed by the crushing fear that on that day you'll suddenly realize you've wasted your life and have nothing but a rusted out minivan to show for it.
> 
> ...



Whoa, that was intense! And deep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks  TC , always good to hear from. U. And PP . BTW I got the Point (s) of this latest Toyota commercial 

have a great summer , ru hitting the links or changing over to Mtn biking ?



Trekchick said:


> :beer:
> FTW!!!
> 
> Here is another Toyota Commercial that is REALLY COOL!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks  TC , always good to hear from. U. And PP . BTW I got the Point (s) of this latest Toyota commercial
> 
> have a great summer , ru hitting the links or changing over to Mtn biking ?



Glad I could make you smile, just a little :-D

I've been hitting balls at the range, but since I was laid up with a bike injury all of last summer and didn't play, I'm really rusty.  If you don't play golf a lot then you just don't keep the mojo. 

Been riding bike a bit.  Its taking time for me to get rid of head games from the bike crash last year, but I'm getting it back!! 
I'd love to hit some balls today. 
I need to hit some balls today.

How's your game?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah I imagine that getting back up on that horse is a challenge after what you endured . you are a good athlete tho and now having had that experience your judgement will be sharper but don't let that bad experience trump getting out there and doing fun stuff. you KNOW how I had to get thru some head stuff 3 yrs ago after the open heart surgery. You FIND a way to conquer it and move on .

hey for 69 my game is pretty fair , still shoot low to mid 80's and with my. Latest driver can still hit the damn ball 250 plus now . Monday I tagged a drive 300 yds , only the second Time I've hit one that far .Course right now the fairways are pretty DRY and ya get one hell of a roll But at least I can tell my grand kids that ole G ' Pa's  still GOT GAME.  .


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 4, 2012)

Good on ya WD!!


----------

